# Swap Meet Stockton



## JAF/CO (Apr 10, 2018)

Mark your calendar SEPT 29 th 2018 





James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## Boxtubebob (Apr 10, 2018)

JAF/CO said:


> Mark your calendar SEPT 29 th 2018 View attachment 785901
> 
> 
> James Frazier (209) 481-9464
> jfkiller53@aol.com




looking  forward  to it. 
thanks  jim for hoisting


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2018)

See you there.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 15, 2018)

Sounds good !


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 15, 2018)

*I CAN DIG IT 
SEE YA ALL IN THAT LOT*


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 16, 2018)

this is a killer meet. jim's shop is the Disneyland of old balloon tire bikes! jim makes many now hard to find parts for all different bikes. there's a room full of rolling tanked bikes! his display cases are bulging with the parts you have been looking for. the ceiling and the walls are covered with parts. this is the place you have been dreaming about finding! the sellers at this meet pull all the stops out and bring the coolest stuff. if you're a prewar Schwinn freak-i'm bringing anything that isn't bolted to a bike for sale! see ya there.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Aug 26, 2018)

I requested the day off, I can't wait! Hope to find a fender for my 38 BFG streamline and some other goodies for my projects!


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 27, 2018)

Casual dreamer said:


> I requested the day off, I can't wait! Hope to find a fender for my 38 BFG streamline and some other goodies for my projects!



Jim’s is the best in the West! Thanks for all you do for the collectors.
Jon


----------



## Aurelio (Aug 31, 2018)

Just found out about it!! Will be there!!


----------



## Rayzway310 (Aug 31, 2018)

I Will be there. Anyone got early Bluebird or Skylark parts? If you got any I’m buying so bring em!


----------



## Boxtubebob (Sep 10, 2018)

Boxtubebob said:


> looking  forward  to it.
> thanks  jim for hoisting




loading the box trailer with the some nice old stuff. anyone looking for s-2 /s-7 stingrays parts? looking forward to this one.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 10, 2018)

Ill be there selling prewar and post war parts, cranks, racks, guards, a 38 motorbike frame, forks, mostly Schwinn ,  two stingrays, maybe some Lobdell wheels and various other wheels, and accessories. Nothing super killer, but good project parts.  see ya there!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 11, 2018)

*Janine & I visited Dave’s shop a couple years back ... I have the JAF/CO swap as a go this year to .. look forward to it Jim ... Ridden not Hidden .. Frank*

*

*


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 17, 2018)

Bump
Get ready September 29 is coming up







James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 18, 2018)

Left Coast Cycles is coming up from Ventucky. Vade Long,and myself will be bringing a good amount of pre and post war American made vintage.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 19, 2018)

I wish I could be there Jim........


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 22, 2018)

Anyone from the so-cal area heading up that has room to bring a bike back down? I planned on going but will not make it. 

I will compensate you $$$


----------



## Rayzway310 (Sep 23, 2018)

I’m planning on going I may be able to help


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 25, 2018)

This coming Saturday 
The early bird get the good stuff
I will be there at 5 AM. JIM 


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 25, 2018)

Left Coast Cycles will be there from Ventura county. PM about bikes,parts,etc. We aim to please.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Sep 26, 2018)

I'll be offering a killer deal on vintage tires. Some whitewalls, some blackwalls. Must take all of them for one money....


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 27, 2018)

Picking up trailer right now. Long drive tonight.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 28, 2018)

grasshopper…..the journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step.....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 28, 2018)

Can't decide, wish Stockton wasn't so far away.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2018)

I got a beer with your name on it.


Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 875337
> 
> Can't decide, wish Stockton wasn't so far away.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 28, 2018)

there ya go....what better reason do ya need? you'll be hot and thirsty and a nice micro/brewery beer for your parched throat


fordmike65 said:


> I got a beer with your name on it.




....such a deal!


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 29, 2018)

Be there by 715

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 29, 2018)

Pics of the swap?  For armchair folks like me....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 29, 2018)

I stayed home. think of the money I saved.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 29, 2018)

Big attaboy thanks to Jim Frazier for putting on a kickbutt meet. Weather was perfect-I had a blast. Always a hoot connecting live with fellow Caber's.


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 29, 2018)

Always fun, but pics?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2018)

Had a great time!!! Thanks for the swap amd hospitality Jim! Picked up a couple nice pieces and sold some stuff too. See you next year!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures Mike.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 30, 2018)

Cool , looks like my old Rollfast I sold last year made it back to that area , lol


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 3, 2018)

Whaaaat???


----------

